# alum creek



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there a size limit for saugeyes below the dam? I remember being told 15 inches before, and I also have heard that there is no size limit below the dam. I just want to make sure so I don't get ticketed and to make sure I'm legal and can pass the word around. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=22439

I don't see a thing about below the dam.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I was told there is no size limit in the tail waters. Your best bet is to call ODNR and get it straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Is a saugeye less than 15 really worth keeping? Not a whole lot of meat on those cigars is there?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

a 14 inch eye could be one that was caught deep an not goin to survive so he wants to know if he can legally keep it or not.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

The best place to get the answer you are looking for is from the game warden. Each warden is different when you are talking about river and tailwaters. I like to eat the smaller ones myself and let the big gurlz grow.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

no length limit in spillways or river just the daily limit of 6


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone have the game warden's number? I'd like to give him a call. Put an end to ky confusion.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Look as mentioned there is no size limit in the spillways as of this time only in the lakes. Rivers are also no size limit. Sad thing is there should be just to make it easier on all parties. Example DO NOT catch a couple saugeyes that are under 15" and keep them from a spillway area and then go fish up in lake above like at Alum if you have those fish in your possession while fishing in the lake and are checked by warden you will be wrote up for them. They can be in your car and still will get wrote up if he would decide to chek your vehicle. So pay attention to this i know this happened at Indian lake already. So solution either do not keep any under 15' or BETTER YET ODNR MAKE IT PLEASE 15" EVERY WHERE IN THE STATE. Simple solution!!!!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Look as mentioned there is no size limit in the spillways as of this time only in the lakes. Rivers are also no size limit. Sad thing is there should be just to make it easier on all parties. Example DO NOT catch a couple saugeyes that are under 15" and keep them from a spillway area and then go fish up in lake above like at Alum if you have those fish in your possession while fishing in the lake and are checked by warden you will be wrote up for them. They can be in your car and still will get wrote up if he would decide to chek your vehicle. So pay attention to this i know this happened at Indian lake already. So solution either do not keep any under 15' or BETTER YET ODNR MAKE IT PLEASE 15" EVERY WHERE IN THE STATE. Simple solution!!!!



Agree 100% with you Troy!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Is a saugeye less than 15 really worth keeping? Not a whole lot of meat on those cigars is there?


I don't do this alot but from time to time I will keep a few 12"-14" Eyes for the table. I really dont like to eat fish that often but have found them 12"-14" to be incredibly tasty, almost like yellow perch.

Also agree on the size-limits points slim brought up, as it stands now things are WAY to confusing. I've actually had people call me out for "Illegally" stringing up 14" fish before, and I have to explain to them it's legal.


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Acklac, that happened to me this morning. I had just got a 14" saugeye, put it on my stringer and some guy comes up and said the warden has told him earlier in the week that there was a size limit. I know that this is word of mouth, but I am the last person that wants a fine and a fishing license suspension. So, this guy is talking to me, I tell him I think the size limit is only for the lake, not the creek. I pull out my 2011 fishing regulations, I didn't pick up the 2012 one when I got my new license for some reason, and it says that saugeye size limit for Alum creek is 15". The link below only says Alum creek lake. So this is causing my confusion. I took my fish off my stringer and left because I didn't want to argue a point that I wasn't 100% sure on. I'm searching currently for the game warden's personal number, because I called the ODNR and the person I talked to seemed to be a little confused as to the difference between Alum creek lake and Alum creek creek. I don't catch saugeye all that often, and this is my first year targeting them, so I cherish and respect them, and feel like a kid in a candy store every time I catch one. I am just trying to make sure that I was not in the wrong, and that I or someone else won't get in trouble in the future due to this information being hazy.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Only applies to the lake, as stated before.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Went to the state region meet Saterday and asked about a state wide size limit for eyes, 15 inches and a size of 9 inches for crappies. I also said no size limit for the Ohio river. Sort of got that deer in the headlights look. Oh well, seems everyone was wrapped up in there deer hunting seasons.


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok, just got off the phone with the Delaware county warden dispatch. They told me, the way it reads, is that it just pertains to the lake itself, not the creek or spillway. The guy said, as long as its not posted, then there should be no issue. I appreciate everyone helping me understand this issue. Happy fishing this week as the weather after today is looking great.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it figured out


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Glad to hear you got it figured out


Thanks Harvey. You helped out a ton.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

No problem


----------

